# 2012 routan with larger brake rotors and dual piston caliper - fail



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Just thought everyone would like to know that the front brakes on our 2012 Routan with the larger diameter rotors have warped with only about 9,000 km (kilometers) on the van. It was only shaking moderately during high speed braking at freeway speeds. Progressed to worse and just have it serviced this week at approx. 18,500 km when the shaking was just plane unsafe. Around town the shaking was not very noticeable at legal street speeds but very shaky on the freeway. I initially thought it was just a seized pad on the caliper but a trip to the dealer for a routine oil change revealed that the front rotors were indeed warped. The wear on the rotors from the pads was completely normal with no sign of adverse wear at all. I have been informed that there was a service bulletin to replace the rotors on the 2011 models with the large rotors that had warped but it was not extended to the 2012 Routan. The service manager apparently called VW head office and informed them and they are going to be replaced under this service bulletin as well.

Go figure as I had thought they cured the braking woes with this larger sized brake package. The brakes do work well when smooth but to have them basically fail in such a short time frame that is a bit odd. I am taking the opinion that the quality of the metal in the rotors is sub-par at best. Kind of reminds me of our old MGB that the body metal had the same quality as man-hole covers.

I will hand it to my local VW dealer for going to bat for the customer as I did not really complain too much. I am impressed with them and will give them to 10's they are looking for in the customer survey if I am chosen to participate.

KC.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks like they improved the design of the brakes, but still use those cheap Chinese rotors. They never learn.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

I have switched out all 4 rotors on the Routan to NAPA rotors. Im using Hawk HPS pads up front, OEM in the rear. I have to say that this combo has worked ! and has worked for about 12K miles without ANY problems. Brake pedal bites much better, and she stops good. Only downside is the Copious amounts of brake dust. But i dont care, the van stops! !


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

kctdi said:


> Just thought everyone would like to know that the front brakes on our 2012 Routan with the larger diameter rotors have warped with only about 9,000 km (kilometers) on the van. It was only shaking moderately during high speed braking at freeway speeds. Progressed to worse and just have it serviced this week at approx. 18,500 km when the shaking was just plane unsafe. Around town the shaking was not very noticeable at legal street speeds but very shaky on the freeway. I initially thought it was just a seized pad on the caliper but a trip to the dealer for a routine oil change revealed that the front rotors were indeed warped. The wear on the rotors from the pads was completely normal with no sign of adverse wear at all. I have been informed that there was a service bulletin to replace the rotors on the 2011 models with the large rotors that had warped but it was not extended to the 2012 Routan. The service manager apparently called VW head office and informed them and they are going to be replaced under this service bulletin as well.
> 
> Go figure as I had thought they cured the braking woes with this larger sized brake package. The brakes do work well when smooth but to have them basically fail in such a short time frame that is a bit odd. I am taking the opinion that the quality of the metal in the rotors is sub-par at best. Kind of reminds me of our old MGB that the body metal had the same quality as man-hole covers.
> 
> ...


Updates?


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

The front rotors were replaced under warranty. The service manager at the dealership did call VW Canada and they agreed to cover the cost. So the warranty replacement was extended to the 2012 model year. Good dealer so far. I have no complaints unless they are warped again by spring. We will see what happens I guess.

KC.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

The front rotors were replaced under warranty. The service manager at the dealership did call VW Canada and they agreed to cover the cost. So the warranty replacement was extended to the 2012 model year. Good dealer so far. I have no complaints unless they are warped again by spring. We will see what happens I guess.

KC.


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

Our 2012 has over 20,000 miles now and we've had zero issues with the brakes so far. Good to know we'll need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## 97vr6blu (May 7, 2008)

No issues here on our 2012 with 7500 miles. There was even a time on our way back from Yosemite that we took an alternate road (old section of highway) to get through a canyon; well, it was evident why they built a new highway for this section. It was at least an 8% grade with real tight turns for about 2 miles. By the time we got to the bottom of the grade and stopped to get back on the newer section of highway, I noticed smoke coming up from the wheel wells. I immediately let off the brakes and luckily there was no traffic, and proceeded on to allow the brakes to cool. After about 5 miles, I performed a couple mildly aggressive stops from 50-0 to make sure I didn't tattoo the rotors. That was at about 2000 miles. Nary an issue since and they've been great, even impressive (for a minivan) brakes.


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

2012 here with 29000. No brake issues so far.


----------

